# [SOLVED] Should i go with windows 8?



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hallo! Happy weekend, so, i searched through google about windows 8, some researches are saying thay they are running better than windows 7.I am thinking to get them but first i need your assistance, will they be able to run all of the games that windows 7 can run ?
Any issues that should i know?
And what about perfomance?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

1.It depends if your going to upgrade your old PC or just buy a Windows 8 PC

Some say that The upgrade runs just as good on old PC's as it does on new ones
Others have a different opinion
I just think it depends on how old your PC is

2.Windows 8 is much faster than windows 7 but I check out some videos and went to try it myself and it could be a little "laggy" the first few days you have it

3.I am almost sure Windows 8 will run all your Windows 7 games but the question is how well?

Again, some say they work fine on both
Others say Windows 8 will not be able to run some programs as well as on Windows 7

But, in a few years many programs will work just as well with both systems!

I'm heading to the store on Sunday to buy one and I hope for the best!

Good Luck! (Hope this helped)


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

From what I have read if when down loading you select to safe files and settings all should be fine. There could be one hitch though and that is the age of your W7 and are all drivers etc are up to date. I am sure someone with more knowledge then myself on the subject will be online soon to offer advice. I plan on upgrading to W8 pro tomorrow.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



TeenScripts said:


> 1.It depends if your going to upgrade your old PC or just buy a Windows 8 PC
> 
> Some say that The upgrade runs just as good on old PC's as it does on new ones
> Others have a different opinion
> ...


Please let me know when you'll get windows 8 and try them!I want live opinions !


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Don't worry i will post a reply in this thread once i have tried it out. (I might try it out tonight before i buy it)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I just upgraded from 7 to 8 and the install went without a hitch. The download took about 40 min and I passed the time on these forums and watching an episode of the Simpsons. The Win 8 install will give you several non-exclusive options: install now; save as an ISO for burning to a DVD; create a bootable USB flash drive; install later. I saved the download to an ISO image to burn to a DVD and then installed directly, keeping all of my programs and settings. The install went smoothly; the only user input required was at the very last and that is just to set up my Windows Live password. I made sure to save my product key for future re-installs but it was not needed at this one. I also ordered an official MS DVD for $14, which I consider a good backup investment.

I like the boot-up times of Win 8 (18 seconds from turning on my PC to the desktop, and that's with a HDD) and the new file manager (i.e., Windows Explorer, not to be confused with Internet Explorer). Many things that you once had to dig around to do in Win 7 are readily available in the new file manager.

What I'm not all that impressed with is the new interface, which is why I did a few things to convert my Win 8 back more to what I was familiar with in Win 7. What I did, and my ongoing experience with Win 8 can be found in my thread here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/installed-win-8-and-made-it-more-like-7-a-672597.html


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



MPR said:


> I just upgraded from 7 to 8 and the install went without a hitch. The download took about 40 min and I passed the time on these forums and watching an episode of the Simpsons. The Win 8 install will give you several non-exclusive options: install now; save as an ISO for burning to a DVD; create a bootable USB flash drive; install later. I saved the download to an ISO image to burn to a DVD and then installed directly, keeping all of my programs and settings. The install went smoothly; the only user input required was at the very last and that is just to set up my Windows Live password. I made sure to save my product key for future re-installs but it was not needed at this one. I also ordered an official MS DVD for $14, which I consider a good backup investment.
> 
> I like the boot-up times of Win 8 (18 seconds from turning on my PC to the desktop, and that's with a HDD) and the new file manager (i.e., Windows Explorer, not to be confused with Internet Explorer). Many things that you once had to dig around to do in Win 7 are readily available in the new file manager.
> 
> ...



Yea nice, but you didnt answer to any of my questions, you spoke about things in general


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

MPR . . did you do a clean install or a upgrade from 7?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

@ Old Rich -- I upgraded from Win 7 Pro to Win 8 Pro via the official download, keeping all my applications and settings intact.



jimmis1995 said:


> Yea nice, but you didnt answer to any of my questions, you spoke about things in general


Actually, if you had read my linked thread and my post here, I answered all of your questions. However, as a former teacher, I realize that sometimes tings must be "spelled out," so here: 

_will they be able to run all of the games that windows 7 can run?_

You can almost never be correct if you say "all." For instance, if I say "all crows are black" I am not correct because of all of the crows that have lived or ever will live there is the occasional albino. However, I can be correct if I say "almost all crows are black." 

No new OS is perfectly backwards compatible with legacy games; however, Win 8 runs my Age of Empires III (released in 2005) without a hitch. Just run the game with the compatibility settings that mimic the OS that it was released under. Also, some games require that you run them as an administrator (Age of Empires is one).

Here are two sites to check:

Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements

Windows Compatibility Center

Just enter your game title to check for compatibility.


_Any issues that should i know?_

None yet; it's entirely stable so far. If you read my linked thread and the post here you will see that the upgrade from Win 7 went without a hitch. All my settings and programs remain intact. After I got back the Start menu with a 3rd party app and did a couple of Registry tweaks to disable some annoying features (as noted in my other thread) I essentially have what I'm familiar with in Windows 7 but with a few additional niceties.

_And what about perfomance? _

Faster boot times are noticeable right away. Also the new file manager is really nice. Win 8 also comes with IE10, which after you get used to it works very well. I really like the new integral spell checker (it's telling me right now that you misspelled "performance"). Overall, I'd say that performance is better than Windows 7. Win 8 has new code for handling open apps and task switching that is very fast and smooth. Hibernation and coming out of hibernation is very fast as it has new code for this too.

IE10 has removed a long-standing bug in IE9. Namely the problem that I (and many) had with lagging and disappearing text insertion markers in forum edit windows.

However, the scrolling bug remains, in a bit different fashion (see below).


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



Old Rich said:


> MPR . . did you do a clean install or a upgrade from 7?


Amm, my windows are in C:\\ but i have a second HDD named X://, with the new system will i be able to keep my files in X:// ? I want a clean install on C://


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

MPR SO you suggest me to install w8 ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I have been "playing" with Windows 8 since beta days and the core is really the same as Windows 7 so though I don't play games and cannot specifically answer that question, I seriously doubt it will be a problem and if 7 runs fine on your pc I am certain 8 will also.
Understand though there is a key difference and that is there is no start menu and you will have to relearn Windows all over again. You can purchase a utility called Start8 from Stardoch that returns the Start Menu and that should bring it all together for you and allow you to absorb the changes, and there is a trial version.
Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

IE9 and W-n 7 had a scrolling bug with some hardware setups, where text and pictures would get either blank or black lines through them when scrolled. Several people reported the issue and it remained through many video driver, Flash and IE9 updates.

In Win 8 and IE10 Desktop, a fully repeatable scroll glitch is also present. Click on the first line of a forum edit window then scroll and you get this black area, which goes away if you click the mouse. As far as I can tell, it doesn't happen in the "Metro" version of IE10, which leads me to think (as many of us did in the past) that it's an add-on problem, perhaps with Flash.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I downloaded the tool to check if my computer can run windows 8 and It reported some errors:
1) Install an app to play DVDs
You may need to install an app to play DVDs in Windows 8.
2)Secure Boot isn't compatible with your PC
Your PC's firmware doesn't support Secure Boot so you won't be able to use it in Windows 8.
3)Your screen resolution isn't compatible with snap
If it's possible, change your screen resolution to at least 1366 x 768 to snap apps.
4)Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Reinstall it in Windows 8

Tell me about them


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Windows 8 doesn't come with Media Player. However, there is a special free download period that ends Jan 1st. This free download only applies to Win 8 Pro. After Jan 1st, Media Player for Win 8 Pro will cost $10. If you have Win 8 basic then you will have to buy the Pro Pack, which is $70 or use a third party DVD player. Welcome to the new world of Microsoft's nickel and diming you to death to get back features that you once took for granted.

Add features - Microsoft Windows

Not having Secure Boot is no problem -- my comp doesn't have the capability either. You will mainly see this with new PCs that are designed with Win 8 in mind. Perhaps there will be firmware updates that will allow this on current machines but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting.

Protecting the pre-OS environment with UEFI - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

If you don't have a monitor capable of 1366 x 768 resolution you won't be able to use snap.

Guidelines for scaling to screens (Windows Store apps) 

Windows 8 Update should reinstall .NET Framework versions as needed.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

About media player, i am not sure that i understood, i wont be able to play videos even if i download bs player for example?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

No if you download another Media player then all you have to do is click on the file you want to play and a window will popup asking you to browse for the program to play it in, so browse for your new Media player program and your videos or music will play with that program.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Aha.. it seems i am going for windows 8 then!  But! That thing about resolution confused me :S


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Resolution refers to the sharpness and clarity of an image.
I'm my opinion Windows 8 resolution is much sharper and clearer, you can also change your computers screen resolution, but I think it's better if you keep it to its default.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Ahaaaaa... Roger that, so teenscripts, did you install your windows 8 ? and can you tell me instructions how to install w8 ?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought a new Windows 8 computer and its being shipped but I know many articles on how to install Windows 8 and I would be more than happy to post a few

Here's a really fun and stylish article to install Windows 8 on a Win7 computer:
http://www.soluto.com/knowledgebase/how-to-install-windows-8


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

But i want to have only windows 8 not windows 7 too

-EDIT: By the way awesome explanation !


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem ^^

Correct me if I'm wrong but I am almost certain that if you install windows 8 on your windows 7 computer most windows 7 features will be replaced by windows 8 features, and be alarmed that windows 8 does look like windows 7 except it has an entire application for its start screen.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



TeenScripts said:


> No problem ^^
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I am almost certain that if you install windows 8 on your windows 7 computer most windows 7 features will be replaced by windows 8 features.


Is that bad?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

On the contrary it's much better. But It also depends on how bad you really want Windows 8 to take over. I think Windows 8 did its job and took what it needed, changing the themes but keeping the Win7 systems that never had any problems


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Windows 8 has two user interfaces. The new user interface is set up for touchscreens and mobile devices, though it can be used with a mouse too. However, the Desktop is still there and can be made to look and act like Windows 7, only better. You will need to perform a few tweaks and also install a 3-party program, however. My thread here outlines my experience in doing this.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Hmm i think i am going all the way to W8, i will wait for more opinions!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Thank you MPR, i think i am going to install W8 this week


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

$10 for using Media Player...that's funny I haven't used Media Player in years and much prefer Vlc Player anyway.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



Rich-M said:


> $10 for using Media Player...that's funny I haven't used Media Player in years and much prefer Vlc Player anyway.


It's free for those who purchase or upgrade to Win 8 Pro until Jan 2013, or so the rumor goes. I've been waiting for my free product key e-mail for quite some time. It seems that the system is swamped with requests right now.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



MPR said:


> It's free for those who purchase or upgrade to Win 8 Pro until Jan 2013, or so the rumor goes. I've been waiting for my free product key e-mail for quite some time. It seems that the system is swamped with requests right now.


when you ordered win8 and it is confirmed, the key would appear on screen way before you get it via email. you could have just written it down. Also at the bottom of the order confirmation page, there is a link that say something about show receipt. Just click on it and print it, it will also have the key on it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



sobeit said:


> when you ordered win8 and it is confirmed, the key would appear on screen way before you get it via email.


This is the key to the free Media Center download that I'm speaking of, not the product key for Win 8 itself.

Add features - Microsoft Windows


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



MPR said:


> This is the key to the free Media Center download that I'm speaking of, not the product key for Win 8 itself.
> 
> Add features - Microsoft Windows



oops - you are right. did not pay much attention to what you were quoting for whatever reason.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I see.. should i wait for another month to pass to see for more ratings or opinions or just install w8 ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

A lot of people will wait for SP1 of any Windows OS before moving over, and this is often a good idea because you usually get a more stable OS. In fact, for business and other critical application I'd recommend this completely. Remember that Windows 7 is still fully supported for two more years and will continue to receive security and stability updates until 2020. For an enthusiast, I'd say go ahead and jump on the bandwagon. I can see no glaring problems with Win 8 thus far and it has some interesting new features. I would recommend, however, dispensing entirely with the new "Metro" UI -- it's designed for portable devices and the apps have been "nerffed," to use a gaming term. Full PC functionality is found on the Desktop, where veteran PC users are going to spend 90% or more of their time.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



MPR said:


> A lot of people will wait for SP1 of any Windows OS before moving over, and this is often a good idea because you usually get a more stable OS. In fact, for business and other critical application I'd recommend this completely. Remember that Windows 7 is still fully supported for two more years and will continue to receive security and stability updates until 2020. For an enthusiast, I'd say go ahead and jump on the bandwagon. I can see no glaring problems with Win 8 thus far and it has some interesting new features. I would recommend, however, dispensing entirely with the new "Metro" UI -- it's designed for portable devices and the apps have been "nerffed," to use a gaming term. Full PC functionality is found on the Desktop, where veteran PC users are going to spend 90% or more of their time.


Do you know when they are going to release SP1?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Well, Win 7's SP1 was released Feb 22, 2011 and it came out July 22, 2009.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



jimmis1995 said:


> I see.. should i wait for another month to pass to see for more ratings or opinions or just install w8 ?


It is really up to you. IMO, unless you just want the latest, wait until you get your next computer. Usually at this point in time upgrading is only a want and not really a need. 

There is nothing wrong with Windows 8 performance just a higher learning curve with all the new trash/features metro provides. Personally this will be the first time I will not upgrade all of my computers. I only upgraded one just so I can answer some questions here. The other computers will stay with windows 7 though I normally run linux on them


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

My current take on 8 (in a nutshell):

The Good:


Integral spell checker in IE10 (and nicer, faster, IE10 overall)
Faster boot times
Much nicer file manager
Painless upgrade
My older games run without a hitch

The Mediocre


"Metro" -- just use the Desktop.
Have to add-on a DVD player (however, Media Center is a free download right now for Win 9 Pro -- just got my product key). If you don't have Pro, Media Center (as part of the Pro Pack) will cost you $69.

The Bad:


No Start Menu -- have to use a 3rd-party app to get it back.
Still has the forum window refresh bugs that plagued Win 7 and IE 9 but in a different guise (e.g., spell check underline does not go away correctly, scrolling a certain way makes window black).
If you have a good Internet connection all runs well but if you don't then "Metro" tiles will freeze the system when they are looking for data from online. You can turn "live tiles" off but they default to on.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Alright thank you everyone for your replies! 
Can I keep this Thread Open 'till the service pack is out?


----------



## temprahater (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

As an old miserable guts i,m wondering if there is a cheap upgrade for win 8 like there was for win 7 for students . My daughter wants it even though i dont think she has a clue what its all about but 11 year olds always want the new stuff. Personally i,m happy with 7 ,

With 4 laptops and 2 desktops in the house i,m looking for the cheap option lol


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Hello temprahater,

There are a bunch of deals running around for Windows 8 right now.

Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

There is a $40 deal from Microsoft that came out in July, good until January 2013 and I believe all over the world:
Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

WHAT EVER YOU DO, DON'T UPGRADE TO WINDOWS 8! It is horrible and all my programs got uninstalled in the upgrade. I have had my computer crash 12 times in one day. Flash doesn't work with Firefox and the app store sucks. Oh how I wish I could go back to Windows 7.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



sojodave said:


> WHAT EVER YOU DO, DON'T UPGRADE TO WINDOWS 8!
> 
> all my programs got uninstalled in the upgrade
> 
> ...



I can't comment on Firefox, as I don't use it but I'm not sure why you would with Windows 8, as IE 10 is so much better and faster than IE 9.

Having all of your programs uninstall was your own fault for not paying attention, as the option is there for keeping your old programs and settings. My system is set up just as it was from Windows 7, with the exception of Microsoft's Security Essentials, which is not needed as Windows 8 has an integral anti-virus application.

As for your system crashing 12 times because of Windows 8, I'm a bit dubious about this claim. The only way I can see this happening is if you turned off your computer during an important part of the install or if you tried to install Windows 8 on a system that didn't meet its minimal requirements.

Windows 8 system requirements - Microsoft Windows

Try re-installing Windows 8. Or, if you have retained your Windows 7 disks you can easily go back by doing a clean re-install.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



sojodave said:


> WHAT EVER YOU DO, DON'T UPGRADE TO WINDOWS 8! It is horrible and all my programs got uninstalled in the upgrade. I have had my computer crash 12 times in one day. Flash doesn't work with Firefox and the app store sucks. Oh how I wish I could go back to Windows 7.


Exactly what operating system. There are some upgrade paths and there are some paths where it will be a clean install. 

Flash will work with firefox. If you are having issues, then you need to post the exact problem you are having and any error messages you are getting in the proper section of this forum and someone may be able to help. I do know you will have to download the flash player from Adobe and install it. When you do that it will install the firefox plugin.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



MPR said:


> I can't comment on Firefox, as I don't use it but I'm not sure why you would with Windows 8, as IE 10 is so much better and faster than IE 9.


in my case because of flash blocker, ad blocker plus, ad blocker elements, and a few other addons that ie does not have


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I blame Microsoft support for my programs disappearing. I asked in Microsoft Answers why nothing opens in Microsoft 8 and the support person told me to do a refresh. Lost all my programs and I have spent most of the day reloading programs. I was in Firefox and the missing plugin alert came up. I clicked on it to started to load from Adobe. I got an error saying "Your PC is having problems. We need to reboot". It keeps trying to install and every time it crashes my computer. My graphic driver doesn't work well with Windows 8 and I have had problems with Photoshop.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Hello sojodave and welcome to TSF,

If you would like help with your issue, please post your own thread.

Thank you.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

As TFS core members you are, you should tell to sojodave to open his thread -.-


-Thank you GZ


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I apologize if I was rude, I have had a very frustrating day with Windows 8. He asked the question of whether he should go with Windows 8. In my opinion, wait for the bugs to be worked out with program compatability.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I have been running Windows 8 for the past month with little to no compatibility issues.

Windows 8 is based on the same kernel as Vista/7 (6.x) therefore most programs that run on Windows Vista/7 will run on Windows 8 without issue.

Of course there will still be a few bugs to work out, but that is normal and will be addressed in coming updates.

Most hardware manufacturers have released Windows 8 compatible drivers as well, at least for thier modern equipment. I would be wary of attempting to install 8 on older systems that have limited or no support for Vista/7.

I have had no issue whatsoever with program compatibility in desktop mode either. Even if the program is pinned to the Start Screen, it will launch in Desktop mode.

As for Browsers, IE10 is built to run without add-ons. This is good for a variety of reasons... It closes security vulnerabilities from 3rd party code for good. It is also fully supports HTML 5 and addon-less browsing.

If you need a browser to view add-on enabled content, then there are alternatives available, like FireFox and Chrome.

The APP store will get better as time goes on as well. Netflix has released thier APP now, which solved the problem of Silverlight crashing on my system... (very annoying indeed).

There are also 3rd party softwares that will bypass the start screen interface and add a Windows 7-esque start menu.

Windows 8 is not without it's problems, for sure, but some of it's features are hard to beat... Especially the ability to mount .iso files in VCD drives natively... :grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

IE10 comes in two "flavors" in Windows 8 -- and they are quite different, 

The "metro" UI model uses no plug-ins and thus limits the user to those sites that do not require them. However, the Desktop model allows plug-ins. 

For instance, Netflix requires Silverlight and can't be watched from the "metro" IE10 at all; it must be accessed either from the Desktop IE10 with the Silverlight plug-in or from the "metro" Netflix app tile. However, once you access it the proper way, it runs great from both.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Netflix cannot run from IE10 at all now.

It must run from a 3rd party browser that supports Silverlight or the Netflix App.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I have to agree to in that the core of 7 and 8 are really the same and truthfully when upgrading to Windows 8 or anything for that matter, you are always foolish to update vs clean install anyway and everyone here knows that.
I did a clean install on a netbook so I could play with it and I am amazed how nicely it runs with only 2 gb ram and had no program or hardware driver issues at all in almost 3 weeks.
I did bring back the Start menu and found an ap to boot directly to the desktop though as the metro I have no use for.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



GZ said:


> Netflix cannot run from IE10 at all now.
> 
> It must run from a 3rd party browser that supports Silverlight or the Netflix App.


I've been running Netflix from IE10 for the past week.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I must admit I never even opened IE 10 as I have never used IE because you cannot synch bookmarks with other pc's and the password saving has always been primitive. Firefox on the otherhand that I have used for years I recently dumped due to java issues with streaming sites on 3 pc's and failure of bookmark synch to work right and now I probably won't go back as I have gotten used to Chrome that does a great job with both of my issues.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Here is Netflix opened with IE 10 (Desktop version):


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

That is strange... I was with my kids this weekend and Netflix would only run from the APP.

If I am mistaken, I am sorry.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



GZ said:


> That is strange... I was with my kids this weekend and Netflix would only run from the APP.


You were probably trying to open Netflix from the IE10 tile on the "Metro" UI; if you open a page requiring an add-on from the Desktop IE10 version it will install Silverlight, Flash, etc. and run just fine.

Win 8 has a duality to it. Rather than making a version strictly for mobile devices and another for PCs, MS just glommed both together into one OS.

What's currently available for the "Metro" UI part of Win 8 lacks the functionality of what's available for the Desktop. The "Metro" versions of the programs are simplified versions of their Desktop siblings (and they work quite differently too).


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Below is the difference between IE10 "Metro" (top) and IE10 Desktop (bottom):


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

You can pin the Desktop version of IE10 to the "modern UI" start menu too. Note the difference in the two IE10 tiles. I've renamed the Desktop IE10 shortcut "Internet" to distinguish which is which.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I know the difference between the two... I have been using Windows 8 since it became available to me.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

If you can't run add-ons with IE10 perhaps it's because you have enhanced protected mode enabled.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Perhaps, but let's stay on the OP's topic for their sake... :grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Actually, this is _exactly _on the OP's topic as he specifically asked if there were any issues with Windows 8 that he might be concerned with. The ability, or inability, to access websites that require plug-ins is one such issue.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I read all your replies and so far i understood that there are no serious issues with installing windows 8, i think i am going to wait for the service pack, the only thing that confuses me is about the resolutions topic, will i be able to run windows 8 just fine on 1280x1024?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

1366 x 768 will allow you to use all of the features of Windows 8. However, the OS can be run with resolutions as low as 1024 x 768.



> Minimum resolution and snap
> 
> We chose a minimum screen resolution of 1024x768...
> 
> The resolution that supports all the features of Windows 8, including multitasking with snap, is 1366x768.


This article should give you some insight into the screen resolution issue and why the development team chose what they did:

Scaling to different screens - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

AHaaaaaaaa  there you go, thank you alot
I will keep this thread open 'till the service pack is out


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

So, where can i get Windows 8 ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Go for it:
Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

You don't support cracked ha ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



jimmis1995 said:


> You don't support cracked ha ?


Absolutely not.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Good decision!
I read somewhere that the SP1 is going to get released early in 2014


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Remember that the service pack is just an all-in-one way of getting continuing updates.

As I've already stated, if I had a critical application, like military, government or business, I'd probably wait until SP1 before changing over. However, I would recommend enthusiasts jump on the bandwagon.

While Windows 8 still has a few bugs, most are going to be corrected rather quickly. The new features I've seen thus far are well worth the price of the upgrade. Also, the currently discounted price will not stay around forever.

If nothing else, run the upgrade assistant and see what it says about your system.

Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Can you send me instructions for installation ? I want a clean install on my C:// !


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

The Microsoft Win 8 upgrade will do a clean install if you chose to do so when you upgrade from 7; however, I had no problems whatever when I chose to keep all my programs and settings. You can also purchase a separate Windows 8 license if you wish but it's much more expensive and really unnecessary.

Read here for more information:

Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

The most thorough I have seen:
Clean Install Windows 8 with Upgrade Media


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I found this  How To Clean Install Windows 8 (Part 1 of 2)

I find it very enlightining!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I will propably install windows 8 tomorrow or a day after tomorrow, wish me good luck! 

I started the backuping


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

That's another good one. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I will, sir!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Hello, i just installed windows 8, they look pretty nice, and the changes on the speed are visible! 
However, even i did clean install the format didnt remove ALL my files.. it kept for example google chrome's tabs..


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

I have problems.. i am trying to check the weather for example, but it says my pc is not connected to an internet connection


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



jimmis1995 said:


> Hello, i just installed windows 8, they look pretty nice, and the changes on the speed are visible!
> However, even i did clean install the format didnt remove ALL my files.. it kept for example google chrome's tabs..


You couldn't have done a clean install then... 



jimmis1995 said:


> I have problems.. i am trying to check the weather for example, but it says my pc is not connected to an internet connection


From the desktop, you should see the familliar network icon in the system tray.
Right click on that and select "Open Network and Sharing center"
What does it say?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

It says Network
Private Network


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*


What is your internet connection type (cable, DSL, Wifi)?
Do you have your adapter connected and configured properly (e.g., Ethernet cable to DSL modem, Wifi Adapter set up with its software)?
Have you run the "Set up new connection or network" wizard from the Network and Sharing Center?

Just a side note: If you had opted to keep your programs and settings your system would now be running Windows 8 with the Internet connection intact.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

1) my internet connection is cabled
2) Yeap 
3) No


----------



## theunissenriaan (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Install Windows 8 only if you've previously worked on Tablets due to the similar interface.

The installation process is quite simple and much quicker than Windows 7. I would personally suggest you backup all your files and do a clean install due to driver issues (most people don't keep their drivers up to date therefore there is usually compatibility issues).

It's got a clean look and is much faster than previous Windows releases. I wouldn't say that it's more 'user friendly' though in general, you need to play around a bit to find everything you utilized in previous Windows versions.

Still waiting to find all the bugs in the OS, will report back soon to let you know.... :dance: But all-in-all, not a bad piece of work from the Microsoft team so far


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

Theunissenriaan you are out of topic


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*



jimmis1995 said:


> Theunissenriaan you are out of topic


actually he is on topic you are not. The thread was about views about win8 and that is what he gave. 

reread your own subject line and your first post...his views was well within the scope of your first post.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Should i go with windows 8?*

He could just read our posts and see that we changed topic, i will create a new thread anyways


----------

